# NUTRIA



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

does anyone else in the world trap nutria besides me?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol, I guess not :wink:

Seriously, I'm sure there is. I think there was a post a page or 2 back mentioning them. We haven't had them here for years.

Smitty


----------

